# crimping 2 power cables together



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I have 2 power cables, an amp, and a dual 12" sub.

My power cable is a little short, and I want to crimp about 1 ft. of the other one so its not as short.

The power cable I am using is 10Gauge, and the other power cable is an 8gauge.

I have a crimping tool, and I found a crimper thing that fits over both power cables.

I just want to know if its safe or not?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Fan!
Best bet is to replace the cable from the battery to the fuse making it longer than you'll have no extra splices to deal with or worry about. If you still want to splice then use a pair of vise grips or cable cutters have the crimper tool also.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I wouldn't want to do that. I just want to add the extra ft. to the trunk so I can screw the amp to the sub. 

Is that a good Idea? I just need to know if anything will go wrong, like sparks, fire, ect.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

"I wouldn't want to do that. I just want to add the extra ft. to the trunk so I can screw the amp to the sub. 
Is that a good Idea? I just need to know if anything will go wrong, like sparks, fire, ect."


Why send me an E-mail when I come here freely? What do you want me to tell you your right when you not? 
If you do it your way it will look Ghetto, if you do it my way then you can pull the extra length to the trunk and it will look clean also.
Do not e-mail me again.........


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

For the sake of a few quid (£20 here for 4 -8 gauge wire) you will have it done properly.

Risks are if you do it your way is that it could catch some bare metal, and short as any bare metal is negative ground.

So, there could be a chance of it going wrong if it hits bare metal.


----------

